# Postmates payout breakdown and shorted wait time pay



## Angelena Nunez (Jun 27, 2018)

I can’t understand the way Postmates pay and deposits breakdown. Under deliveries in my dashboard it shows the delivery fee+tips but the deposits are random and don’t match up. Does anyone have an understanding if this that they can share? My first 3 days pay was deposited as a lump sum including tips but after that the different amounts don’t match up to delivery fees separate from tips or combined. I’m trying to make sure I’m not getting short changed because they shorted me on the wait time on a delivery last week. It was peak time at a popular restaurant and they paid me 25 mins in wait time when the real wait time was 55 mins. I promptly submitted a dispute with a copy of the receipt but haven’t heard back yet. Do they email you once it’s been adjusted or do they just fix it and deposit?


----------



## downeybrook (Feb 19, 2018)

Angelena Nunez said:


> I can't understand the way Postmates pay and deposits breakdown. Under deliveries in my dashboard it shows the delivery fee+tips but the deposits are random and don't match up. Does anyone have an understanding if this that they can share? My first 3 days pay was deposited as a lump sum including tips but after that the different amounts don't match up to delivery fees separate from tips or combined. I'm trying to make sure I'm not getting short changed because they shorted me on the wait time on a delivery last week. It was peak time at a popular restaurant and they paid me 25 mins in wait time when the real wait time was 55 mins. I promptly submitted a dispute with a copy of the receipt but haven't heard back yet. Do they email you once it's been adjusted or do they just fix it and deposit?


Post mates driver support....LOL


----------

